# Hanging Klipsch RB-81s from Ceiling



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am considering adding Klipsch RB-81s to complete my 11.2 Audyssey DSX setup - for the front height channels. Does anyone know a good way of hanging them from the ceiling? They are 27 lbs. Some type of wall mount that would work in a corner would be OK. Or somthing to anchor to the joists above the suspended ceiling. Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

B-Tech makes speaker wall mounts, have a look at the BT77.

http://www.btechavmounts.com/produc...er-mounts-and-stands/speaker-mounts/products/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wall Mounts are definitely the way to go as opposed to hanging them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks. Problem is that the speakers are about 25lbs each. Most wall and ceiling mounts are rated less than that, although I did see one rated for about 30. I may just build a shelf across the corners and put a stop across the front to keep the speakers from sliding off when I tilt them down.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not sure if these would move or not while the speaker plays. Forum member HuskerOmaha used something like this for his heights, you could ask him for specifics. 

I couldn't find these on the Sanus site, so I'll give you this link. Look below at the other mounts, too.

http://nfm.com/DetailsPage.aspx?ProductID=27541291


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you decide to go with wall mounting Pinpoint Mounts AM-40 are rated to handle 50lbs, if you plan on any sort of angle you will need to screw into the speaker.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, if you have to put screws into the cabinet, be mindful of where the crossover is located!


----------

